# dodge steering fix



## manic_mechanic (Apr 24, 2004)

hey guys, i'm new here but i thought i'd give u some insight into the dodge steering problems.
don't bother putting a new track bar on your dodge trucks. go to www.dtprofab.com and get the adjustable track bar that they offer. it eliminates the ball joint on the track bar which is a disign flaw from the start
then contact darrin tessier at 306-842-4346. his company makes a brace for the steering box shaft that removes all stress from the box.
then go get new ball joints/tie-rod ends and a good alignment, and your problems should be solved. use only moog parts for longest life.
for more info. goto www.tdr1.com and www.dodgediesel.org and do some archive searching on trackbars or steering problems and u can get more info on this. there is a site that gives different alignment specs. than factory calls for but can't remember which site it is right now.
any other questions feel free to ask me. steve


----------



## manic_mechanic (Apr 24, 2004)

here is the site for the steering box brace--www.solidsteel.ca/dss.htm


----------

